# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  مريخ كريمه في الصدارة وهلالها في القاع

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وتتواصل فرحتي بعد انتصار الزعيم الاب علي المهلهل بالسكوهة  نجد مريخ مدينتي كريمه حتي الاسبوع الثالث لدوري الدرجة الاولي بالعلامة الكاملة وفقا للجدول ادناه
ترتيب الفرق الأسبوع الثالث 
المريخ له 9 نقاط وله 8 أهداف وليس عليه أي هدف 
الجبل وله 7 نقاط وله 5 أهداف وعليه 1 هدف 
الزومة وله 7 نقاط وله 4 أهداف وعليه 1 هدف 
البركل له 3 نقاط وله 4 أهداف وعليه 3 أهداف 
النسر 3 نقاط وله 2 هدف وعليه 4 أهداف 
اتحاد نورى 3 نقاط وله 2 هدف وعليه 5 أهداف 
الأمل 2 نقطة وله 1 هدف وعليه 5 أهداف 
الهلال بدون نقطة وله 1 هدف وعليه 7 أهداف
بأذن الله يكون هذا العام عام الزعيم الاب وابنائه في الولايات 
*

----------


## Deimos

*يا سلام علي المريخ في كل مكان ... ألف مبروك يا أستاذ ... وإن شاء الله دائماً متفوقين ومتميزين والجماعة مطفشين ...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخاب في كل مكان روعة وجمال وللقمة احتلال
*

----------


## علاء الدين

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*تسلم يا استاذ 
ان شاء الله السنة دي كل المريخاب مبوسطين وسعداء
عافية المريخ الاب تسرى في اواصال الفروع 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*ألف مبروك وبالتوفيق لمريخ كريمة والأبيض وكل الولايات. 
إن شاء الله يواصل في الصدارة حتى النهاية. 
عافية المريخ الأب في عافية مريخ الولايات في وسط رياضي يعج بكل ما هو قبيح وظلم وعدم ضمير وأمانة في الأجازة من لجان الاتحاد العام. 
*

----------


## الرطـانـــــي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابراهيم عطية بابكر
					

الهلال بدون نقطة وله 1 هدف وعليه 7 أهداف



إن شاء الله تكون النتيجة النهائية للجلفوط الكبير في المجموعات وعليه (37) هدف. 
*

----------

